# Slimfast



## moomoos (Jan 18, 2019)

Are meal replacement shakes suitable for me, i am type 2 but on insulin.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm type 2 but not on insulin, so I can't advise on that. I will say however that I once tried Slimfast shakes for a while (years before D) and they were the most boring thing ever! I was so hungry, and I couldn't wait to sink my teeth into actual, solid, real food!


----------

